

Federal Reserve Chairman: Recession 'Likely Over' - DarrenMills
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125301730771311713.html?mod=rss_Today%27s_Most_Popular

======
lupin_sansei
Hope that quote doesn't join these!
<http://vcurious.livejournal.com/37126.html>

~~~
natmaster
Yeah....this reminds me of his comments before the crash...

------
TomOfTTB
It's such a meaningless comment that I'm surprised it's getting media
attention. If the economy grew by .001% from this point on and took a hundred
more years to fully recover he'd still be right. So "the recession is likely
over" literally means next to nothing in regards to recovery (which is what
everyone really wants to know about)

~~~
aaronblohowiak
"Recovery" meaning... returning to an unnatural "boom" time funded by housing
debt equity?

Consumer spending outpaced wage growth, while the real cost of living
increased. This was paid for by the housing bubble.

------
marze
That's a bad sign!

~~~
amalcon
It's not really a sign at all; they always say that the economy is either
improving or stable.

------
DarrenMills
If that's the reality of it, then damn, we averted that one... but by the skin
of our teeth.

Whew. Last chance to buy stock, while the economy is still 'on sale'!

~~~
flooha
If it's really over, I'd bet on real estate vs. stocks.

------
SwellJoe
I've heard that Google is hiring again. So, maybe it's actually true this
time.

~~~
andyking
The Barclay's Bank office down the road from me is hiring again. Let's all
start leafing through those luxury yacht catalogues... !

